
An Adult’s Guide to Social Skills, for Those Who Were Never Taught - johnny313
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/23/smarter-living/adults-guide-to-social-skills.html
======
newnewpdro
The recommendation that people talk more to strangers should be accompanied by
a warning that it can be a significant annoyance to no longer be surrounded by
complete strangers when in public, and instead have people you've voluntarily
conversed with previously, and may expect you to not ignore them in the
future.

I generally like to keep to myself and focus on my own interests. In the past
I've dabbled with being more social with strangers at cafes I would frequent.
The end result was I stopped going to those cafes because it became a
nuisance, since I felt obligated to speak with the people I'd spoken with
before, but really had zero interest in speaking with regularly. They would
start sitting by me while I was at my laptop working, and wanting to make
small talk whenever they saw me.

Nope.

~~~
m463
I've always kind of wondered if in some near future, phones will be replaced
by augmented reality glasses, allowing people to zone out and let the glasses
manage your human interaction.

"WARNING, your spouse has asked you a question!"

Question was: "What do you think?" [1][2]

[1] subject is inviting Aunt Ellen to the family picnic next month.

[2] Aunt Ellen does not get along with Uncle Jerry, who will also be
attending.

~~~
berdon
Sounds an awful lot like the giggles wore in Stephenson’s Fall; Or, Dodge in
Hell. People in the later years wore google that could do that to indicate
status, interest, or just anonymize themselves.

------
eindiran
I think I might have been in the University of Chicago/Nicholas Epley study
mentioned at the end of the article, or at least a very similar study at Booth
around that time. When I was an undergrad, volunteering as a guinea pig for
studies (especially the ones at Booth) was a good way to make a little money,
so I ended up participating in a lot of studies. But its funny to see one that
I participated in the wild.

------
neonate
[http://archive.md/AwVIN](http://archive.md/AwVIN)

------
lonelappde
Simple, no nonsense, no gimmick, respectful, blog/book for learning social
skills:

improveyoursocialskills.com

------
rongenre
Non-paywalled link?

